
Inaugural Address by President Dr. Lazarus Mccarthy Chakwera - africabrief
https://africabrief.substack.com/p/inaugural-address-by-the-state-president
======
africabrief
Best speech by Malawi's new president DR. LAZARUS MCCARTHY CHAKWERA

